# SA exchange rate



## rapmarks (Dec 17, 2006)

I just got my 2007 levy, fees are up and my link to the SA exchange rte tables no longer works.  Can anyone direct me to  a site where I can figure out my cost in US dollars?


----------



## chuckie50 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Currency Converter*

I always find this site to be accurate http://oanda.com/convert/classic
Today's rate is 1 US Dollar =  7.01915 South African Rand


----------



## king1 (Dec 17, 2006)

I use:  http://www.xe.com/ucc/

However, it differs slightly from the previous poster's choice.


----------



## ira g (Dec 17, 2006)

king1 said:
			
		

> I use:  http://www.xe.com/ucc/
> 
> However, it differs slightly from the previous poster's choice.


We also use xe.com. Notice how the Rand is strengthening just as I want to pay MF. It was down to about 7.5 Rand/Dollar a few months ago.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the main thing that is happening is that the US dollar is dropping.  I was in London a few days ago and got really "pounded" on the exchange rates.  Since then as I travelled onward, I have found that rates on the kuna and tolar are not much better.

Fortunately, I have gotten rid of the resort where I paid m/f is A$, and two of those that I paid in rand.  With the dropping dollar, I now have only one left that I pay in rand and one in €.

A friend of mine, who is an economic development consultant, says it is fallout from the US election results.  I hope it swings back, as the dollar seems to have lost close to 10% since the election.  That is painful for either travelling overseas or paying m/f overseas.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2006)

right now I am deciding whether to pay the maintenance fee or to give the week back to the resort, which they allow.


----------



## grest (Dec 20, 2006)

rapmarks said:
			
		

> right now I am deciding whether to pay the maintenance fee or to give the week back to the resort, which they allow.


If you don't mind saying, what is your resort?  Thanks.
Connie


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 20, 2006)

La Lucia Sands


----------

